# New Outback Exterior Decals / Colors



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's a pic of an 06 28BHS


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm brand new and already with black streaks. Colors are fine though the LP cover just doesn't seem to fit in.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, I noticed that the other day. Guess I should have mentioned something. More red-like now. Glad I have an '04 blue-type to match my rig.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just looked at some 06s at FunTime. I didn't notice any red-looking propane covers. I actually liked the graphics better. Of course I was focusing on the 
Sydney!









Didn't see the burgandy awning though.

Mark


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I just looked at some 06s at FunTime. I didn't notice any red-looking propane covers. I actually liked the graphics better. Of course I was focusing on the
> Sydney!
> 
> 
> ...


I have an 06 26 RKS and the awning does not match. It is bad enough that my wife is thinking of changing it. If we do I'm thinking of getting a longer one to cover both doors.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

the new colors are not bad when you see them in person, but that tank cover color has got to go......back to white. hello keystone are you reading this!!

darrel


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Picked up my 2006 today and I agree that I would prefer the white tank cover. But it could be worse. I could of bought something other than an Outback.

Toolman


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

toolman said:


> Picked up my 2006 today and I agree that I would prefer the white tank cover. But it could be worse. I could of bought something other than an Outback.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]45955[/snapback]​


you don't want to go there









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice looking but would look better w/ white propane cover.

Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

toolman said:


> Picked up my 2006 today and I agree that I would prefer the white tank cover. But it could be worse. I could of bought something other than an Outback.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]45955[/snapback]​


OK, let's not do something rash now. Breathe deeply, think happy thoughts and repeat after me "Outback, Outback, Outback" x 100.

Reverie


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

No Outback, new or used, should be without gutter extensions. Outbacks deserve better. Black streaks are for KZ Frontiers.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If ya look closely there's a black streak over the window too. That means the factory gutter is not sealed against the body and leaking














I too don't like the beige propane covers. They appear primed and ready for paint !


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well CJ, some well paid Keystone employee with a degree in Marketing and Exterior / Interior / Architectual Design thought the contrasting propane cover would be sweet. Apparently they did zero customer (or general guy on the street) surveys. Would have been easy...given these two campers and associated propane covers, which is more appealing to you?

I agree, I do not care for the contrasting color. I do like the one-piece design, however. The contrasting color almost looks like the Outback is sticking out its tongue.










Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One option would be to color match the gel coat on the front bottom so that the Tan line runs all the way around the trailer. The cover would not stick out as much then.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Does anyone know if the new cover is made of the same material as previous years?

The metal edging along the front of mine is starting to crack and pull away from the shell... due to the handling of it (twisting) when putting it on/off.

I've been thinking of some type of mod... perhaps cutting a half circle into the bottom edge of the leading edge of the cover. (say that fast five times)


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Reverie said:


> toolman said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up my 2006 today and I agree that I would prefer the white tank cover.Â But it could be worse.Â I could of bought something other than an Outback.
> ...


now thats what i talking about









darrel


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Does anyone know if the new cover is made of the same material as previous years?
> 
> The metal edging along the front of mine is starting to crack and pull away from the shell... due to the handling of it (twisting) when putting it on/off.
> 
> ...


yes they are made of the same material.

darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The one-piece propane tank cover appears to be the one that our 2005 27RSDS came with. If so, it is a much thicker material. This should not ever split or crack. The color is a beige, similar to the beige on the body sides. The color is not a paint, it is throughout the material. And actually, it doesn't look all that bad.

Bill


----------

